# Widen a doorway



## Oilerz (Jan 3, 2008)

I need to widen a doorway to a bathroom in house with lathe and plaster, so a disabled person can get in with a wheel chair. Can anyone give some tips?

Thanks.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Found this for you. But bear in mind that the link's tips are for widening a doorway in a NON LOAD BEARING WALL. 

Doing any kind of work on a load bearing wall is a different project all together.

Here is the Link for widening a doorway in a *NON-load bearing* wall: http://www.ronhazelton.com/howto/doorway_remodel.htm


----------



## Spike99 (Dec 24, 2007)

.

Lots of great info within: http://www.ahealthyme.com/topic/sraccess2

As stated within this link, "A 36-inch door will often suffice, though I've used a 42-inch door to allow a 90-degree turn into". If possible, go with a wider then needed door opening. When my son was in his wheelchair, I liked the "extra wide" openings the best. Wider the better....

BTW: Specialized bathroom info within: http://www.ahealthyme.com/topic/sraccess3

Hope this helps as well...

.


----------



## Educator (Jan 1, 2008)

Our daughter (early 20's now) uses a walker in the house. We have found a 36 inch door to be the best. It gives her more than adequate room. Any larger a door opening and we would think there would be issues with the door once you try to open it and keep it open. A 42 inch door just seems to take up sooooooooo much more room than a 36 inch door in a room.

Are you considering a pocket door? We love them. Much easier for a physically challenged person to use (ever to open a swing door from a wheelchair? :no: Not very easy.

In the en suite we renovated for our daughter once we bought the house last summer we had build a 'false' wall in order to install a pocket door in both the en suite as well as the wall-in / roll-in closet. Took more time, but well worth it. Now we don't have to worry about what to do with the door when it is open, we / she just slides it into the pocket in the wall.


----------

